# XDM barrel options?



## a20secondtuesday (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello all,

Is anyone out there aware of whether Springfield offers a tactical threaded barrel replacement for the XDM 3.8?

Thanks.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

a20secondtuesday said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is anyone out there aware of whether Springfield offers a tactical threaded barrel replacement for the XDM 3.8?
> 
> Thanks.


You can contact Customer Service at Springfield and ask. Da!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Try Storm Lake Barrels


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Got a Bar-Sto 9mm conversion "drop-in" coming for my m .40. Can't wait.


----------

